# neuer moderator "topkin"



## Markus (18 Juni 2003)

ich möchte hier meinen ersten helfer "tobkin" begrüsen und allgemein bekannt geben das er nun in diversen bereichen als moderator aktiv sein wird.

seid alle lieb zu ihm, dann tut er euch auch nix  :lol: 
ne spass beiseite, danke topkin für die unterstützung!


sollte noch jeman intresse haben hier im forum aktiv mitzuarbeiten, dann soll er sich doch bitte per pm (private message funktion des boardes, bildchen unter jedem topic) oder email bei mir melden.

schreibt in die mail ein paar sätze über euch, was ihr so draufhabt und ob ihr bereits mit anderen foren erfahrungen habt.

markus


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2003)

das angebot ist immer noch aktuell!
wie gesagt, wer interesse an einer mitarbeit hat bitte melden!


----------

